# Antique revolver identifcation



## Bildoe (May 4, 2013)

Hi guys, hey I am brand new here and just learning so please bare with me. I have inherited a revolver from my dad and I'm trying to Identify the manufacturer and gain any info I can . It resembles a lee arms co. Redjacket no. 3. The only marks I can find on the gun are Alaska. 23 on the barrel and 2312 the serial number on the butt. It is engraved and has mother of pearl grips. I have pictures but I'm not sure how to upload them yet. I believe it is a 32 or a 30 cal. Any help would great . I havent been able to find any info on the web.


----------



## Bildoe (May 4, 2013)

Here is a picture.
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w599/WRC8/DSCF2027_zps8d737346.jpg
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w599/WRC8/DSCF2034_zps953cb467.jpg


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it was made by the Hood Firearms Company (also written as Hood Fire Arms Company), based in Norwich, CT, in the 1870s. They had many similar models, primarily differing in caliber and markings/model names. Here are a few links to info (auctions and such) that I was able to find on Hood Firearms spur-trigger revolvers:

http://www.armchairgunshow.com/Z-AGG05.htm

"The Robin Hood series consisted of relatively inexpensive spur trigger revolvers manufactured in the 1870's-1880's. The only info I've seen published on these is in the out of print book "Suicide Specials" by Donald B. Webster, Jr. There it indicates that these were made by the Hood Fire Arms Co., a Norwich, Conn., firm established about 1870. The principal, F.W. Hood, also was involved with Continental Arms Co., Norwich Arms, and Bacon Manufacturing. "

-------------------------------------------

Item:10637305 Hood Firearms Co. ALASKA 30 Spur Trigger 38 RF Rimfire REVOLVER For Sale at GunAuction.com

Google Image Result for http://picturearchive.gunauction.com/296820/10637305/alaska3.jpg_thumbnail0.jpg

Google Image Result for http://picturearchive.gunauction.com/296820/10637305/alaska4.jpg

------------------------------------------

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=2364&aid=59199&lid=14943632#

------------------------------------------

lead shaver 3

------------------------------------------

Hope you find this helpful. Looks like a cool little gun.


----------



## Bildoe (May 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of info. I think this will most certainly get me headed in the right direction.


----------

